# New and in a bad situation :(



## sarahsk26 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been lurking around for quite some time and have found great info; I've decided to finally register because I'm in a bad situation right now. I have 2 cats (6 and 7 years old), and my lease is up for my apartment; unfortunately due to losing my job, I'm unable to renew it and won't qualify to get into another apartment. My boyfriend lives in another state but is moving here in a couple of months and is more than happy to let me and my 2 cats live with him. However, until then my sister has offered to let me stay with her, but absolutely HATES cats so the only condition is that I must get rid of them for me to live there. She has suggested that I either drop them off at the local shelter or get them euthanized. Both of these options make me SICK, I would never euthanize my (healthy) cats; I also can't stand the thought of letting them suffer in a shelter and possibly eventually be euthanized because hardly anyone adopts older cats. I've literally been sick thinking about those options for the past few weeks. Surely there must be other options?? I love them to death and would do anything to keep them.

I guess my question is are there any other options? I was thinking about kenneling them, but I'm not sure if I would be able to afford that for 2 months. Anyone know about how much it would cost to kennel them for that long?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree that 2 months would be very expensive for kenneling. Would you be able to stay with a friend that wouldn't mind cats? Otherwise, you might need to consider rehoming them.


----------



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

Where do you live? Perhaps someone on here can help?


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Can you go month to month on your current place for a couple months? It may be more expensive, but if you can swing it until you can move in with bf, you can keep your cats too. 

Its a longshot, but you could try to find a foster who would agree to take the cats for a couple months if you have to move in with sister. Do you have any friends nearby that could keep them for you? I do see people advertise for temporary homes for their pets while they get situated / back on their feet, but I don't know how successful any of them are.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I know I have seen posts on craigslist asking for long-term boarding situations, so maybe that's an option? I would start calling friends/family/anyone you know who could take them in for a while. I would also meet with your sister and serioulsy discuss how upsetting this is to you. Tell her you can keep them confined to a certain area in the house, and will take to ensure that there is no damage.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Heads up that the OP hasn't been back since she posted this thread. I sure hope she found somewhere to keep her furbabies until she's back on her feet.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I hope so. Just the thought of losing my job and home, and then add the possibility of losing my cats ontop of that makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, my experience is these situations are best solved on a local "who you know" case-by-case basis. Call all the local shelters and vet's offices and ask if they know of a reputable foster home who might be willing to take in a couple well-behaved healthy cats. ("Healthy" and "well-behaved" will get you in more foster doors.)

We have this problem at our shelter every Spring with international students (I live in a university town) who go home for the summer to countries where one can't easily bring in animals.

Our no-kill shelter will allow you to surrender cats then allow you to readopt them when you return. But the risk is they are up for adoption to anyone during their stay.

The lowest cost of feline boarding here is about $200/month per cat or $300 for two. And it's not a good living situation, basically a 4'x4'x3' cage.


----------

